# American Temperament Test Society



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkeye passed the ATTS test here is his video







Hawkeye also passed the ASCA Nationals Tracking Test here is his Win photo










And a close up of the beautiful rosette!










Now that he has two new titles I have to figure out how to get this to all fit on my signature image.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Now that he has two new titles I have to figure out how to get this to all fit on my signature image.


Awesome!
He may need a second row of titles in your sigy!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats! You two are quite the over-achievers!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Niraya said:


> Awesome! Congrats! You two are quite the over-achievers!


He's got all my money to himself, since Kechara is retired.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You're doing great! . But I really know ou don't need me to tell you that ! I love reading the posts about the things you two do.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this! Russia and I are hoping to take the ATTS test when it comes around our neck of the woods. Congrats!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Shandwill said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Russia and I are hoping to take the ATTS test when it comes around our neck of the woods. Congrats!


a lot of people still have no idea what the ATTS is or what they do. I hope you get to go to a test soon.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Shandwill said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Russia and I are hoping to take the ATTS test when it comes around our neck of the woods. Congrats!


Us too! Just waiting for them to swing around our way soon.

OP: Who would expect anything less of Hawkeye. Awesome job!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok It cracked me up that he didn't even react to anything really. Great Job!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeeeeeaaa Hawkeye! Congrats to all of you!  I found the video interesting as I never saw this before.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Ok It cracked me up that he didn't even react to anything really. Great Job!


He is aloof with strangers and he's so overly socialized that he was desensitized to most of the test he was close to the point of boredom.
mind you he is aloof with strangers but crazy wiggle dog with friends, Jackie can attest to this.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keechak said:


> He is aloof with strangers and he's so overly socialized that he was desensitized to most of the test he was close to the point of boredom.
> mind you he is aloof with strangers but crazy wiggle dog with friends, Jackie can attest to this.


I think he thought he was still at the tracking trial! I haven't done the TT in. . . 4 generations. Ray's great grandfather Indy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Job Erin and Hawkeye. Was that at the fairgrounds? I think I should have done this with Carsten as well but forgot all about it. I was thinking Carsten would embarrass me by peeing on the umbrella or one of the little tents. I know he would have just been smelling all over like Hawk did. I wondered how it went if you had to drag him along but I guess they were alright with the dog just sort of doing his own thing. Still not sure how he would react the the unfriendly stranger. I didn't even hear them shake the jug of rocks at him, it mustn't have been real loud.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Great Job Erin and Hawkeye. Was that at the fairgrounds? I think I should have done this with Carsten as well but forgot all about it. I was thinking Carsten would embarrass me by peeing on the umbrella or one of the little tents. I know he would have just been smelling all over like Hawk did. I wondered how it went if you had to drag him along but I guess they were alright with *the dog just sort of doing his own thing*. Still not sure how he would react the the unfriendly stranger. I didn't even hear them shake the jug of rocks at him, it mustn't have been real loud.


This was in Beaver Dam. And as far as the bolded, they required that we should let the dog be it's self and not give any commands or leash corrections (unless they try to pee or bite)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know that you can't give commands and that is where I would have a problem with Carsten. If I were to tell him "Heel" (which isn't allowed) he would be fine. If I just meander around letting him "do his thing" I might be planted in one area for 20 minutes while he plants his face in the ground smelling. You KNOW what a pig head he can be. ha ha


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well I actually did pull him along a few time not sure if that was OK or not but they didn't seem to mind.


----------

